# Curious about the current state of PF



## dennylin93 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm a bit curious about the current state of PF. Will a newer version be ported to FreeBSD in the near future? The newer versions in OpenBSD seem to have undergone many changes.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2009)

# In RELENG_5 - pf is at OpenBSD 3.5
# In RELENG_6 - pf is at OpenBSD 3.7
# In RELENG_7 - pf is at OpenBSD 4.1

Not sure about RELENG_8 but I think it's also 4.1.


----------



## vivek (Nov 24, 2009)

It is 4.1 and you may have to wait till 9 to get latest version.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 24, 2009)

I know PF is at 4.1 right now. Just wondering if there is any ongoing work for a new port at the moment.


----------



## vivek (Nov 24, 2009)

The best you can do is to contact the maintainer and ask about it. I think they do have 4.1 current in HEAD but I cannot access freebsd.org cvs web interface (look like it is down for some upgrade)..


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that HEAD is at 4.1 at the moment. Perhaps I'll try getting a newer version running when I have time, but my chances of success are quite low (I'm hopeless at C).


----------



## vivek (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually, I've a few clients with freebsd+pf as firewall/router combo installed. If they dropped pf altogether and clients wants pf in full glory, I can always install OpenBSD. But, most users have no idea about PF features.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the best place to ask about this is on the freebsd-pf@ mailinglist.


----------

